# reel ideas........



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

just picked up a new ultra-lite st. croix premier (6') and would like some ideas on which reel, including size. i figure i can spend up to one hundred bucks if need be. i own shimano symetres and saharas along with a couple of quantums, so i am somewhat familiar with these. do i need to go as expensive on a gill rod as i did on my walleye and smallmouth rods? thanks for any help.


----------



## shorebound (Apr 26, 2008)

I would recommend the pfluger president to any one! I just got the 6920x for my new ultra light rod and absolutely love the set up. The reel is still continuing to impress me.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Laugh if you want...but to me there's nothing better than an old "coffee grinder" for panfish!
The New Abu Garcia Spincast 1270SLI (it can handle super lines) and the Zebco Omega PRO are top notch, strong, easy to use, and RELIABLE reels! I use the ABU (with 10lb braid, 2lb dia) and my son loves the Zebco (8lb Nanofil) for our Crappie fishing!


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

+ 1 for the president. I have one on each of my light action rods

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

i ended up buying a shimano sahara 1000 on clearance at dick's. good price on a solid reel.


----------

